# Mazzer Mini Newbie!



## CoffeeElvis (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi

I've just purchased a used Mazzer Mini and await its delivery. Completely new to grinders so wouldn't mind some help and suggested settings to get the best results. I use OCC Foundry1 coffee. I'm also looking to purchase a new espresso machine so while I'm on the hunt for one I'll probably be using french press. Any suggested Mazzer Mini settings for that technique? Interestingly I've just watched a YouTube video from Seattle Coffee that suggested the Mazzer Mini wasn't really suited to french press and that the Rocky was better for that!? I'm pretty confused now as I thought the Mazzer would be a better all round grinder? Any thoughts/advice appreciated.

Regards


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

My own personal view is that you want a pretty coarse grind for cafetiere coffee. Even a blade grinder does a pretty fair job for that IME. Just turn the collar round on the Mazzer to get a coarse grind and see what works. I don't see why a Rocky would be better frankly. The grinder world is a bit like hifi. You'll hear all sorts of nonsense in amongst the decent advice.


----------



## dillonmr (Jan 1, 2015)

my understanding (and I'm no expert, but been looking at new grinders for a while) is that the Mazzer Mini is focused towards espresso settings. Even if the Mazzer can set to a decent coarseness for frenchpress, it will be difficult to go from a espresso to frenchpress and back and forth again with the adjustment collar... If I were you I'd go for something like a baratza encore, vario or a rocky for the french press (which will also do your cemex, aeropresses etc.). To be honest you shouldnt need to break the bank on the frenchpress grinder as wont be using it for espresso.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Mini was a good buy. It is focused on espresso but as you say you're only going to be using the FP/ Cafetiere as a stopgap while you look for an espresso machine you may as well just grind really coarse on the mini until you get a machine. It won't be a good idea to swap back and forth, but I assume the cafetiere will go back in the cupboard once you get your machine so don't worry about it. Like Spaz said, cafetieres want a nice coarse grind. That's not what the mini or its burrs were designed for but I'm sure it will do it just fine (no pun intended) for what you want.

The settings will be a long way round from your espresso point. You probably want grind particles to be 1mm rather than the 'fine sand' used for espresso. I have no idea what number or how many turns that would be on the mini - I used to have one myself but only used it for espresso.

With FP you want to avoid too many fines getting into the cup. The filter on an FP is s bit rubbish, so the best advice is to grind coarse, pour water on slowly at the right temperature (not just off boil,) and then let it stand for a bit. If you don't 'plunge' it, but rather pour the coffee through the floating grinds with the plunger in the high position, you won't get all the sludge at the bottom of your cup. You'll get more clarity. You'll have to experiment with dose, grind level etc to get best results.


----------

